# My big viv build



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

Well folks as we all like to blow our own trumpets i thought i'd get mine out an give it a toot...

Putting together viv for my aussie water dragons, only lil babies but getting bigger quick an that 'temporary' exoterra cube thing is lookig crowded!











So been very busy inhaling fumes an the like (ibn a seperate room to the babies of course!!

This is where i am up to


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

*Blowing my own as no one else wants to...*










Making more progress, picked up a hide for the lil guys, painted the walls, siliconed the edges, rehung the camo sheet.Gonna run it tonight with door part open to heat up and work any more fumes out. Quite pleased. 










May try some grape vine if the varnished log too much, it is easy to dissamble the run but still secure. Wanted two ways up and plenty of basking space so less chance of territorial squabbles, not sure if necessary but better to be safe.

Will prob put the guys in monday, they are gonna be dwarfed in there!!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweeet. that looks huge, what's the dimensions?Needs more branches in there though!I'd also add some real/fake plants in...Not too sure on the camo sheet, but I think the rock wall things you made look awesome.


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers, it's 6ft high, 4 wide, 2 deep, but about 9inches of height lost thru raised floor an dropped roof, more branches will be put in as well and gonna get some decorative vine stuff from fleabay to get more leafiness going on. Pretty pleased with it so far though, well worth the effort

Corin


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, well you know how they overprice fake vines etc.Just found this and bought 1 for my 5 ft x 5ft x 2ft viv, should think it would go well with yours too.BN DELUXE 6ft Artificial ENGLISH Ivy Garland Wedding? on eBay, also, Dried Artificial Flowers, Decorative Items, Home Garden (end time 30-May-09 04:55:17 BST)


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh yeah. and I just noticed your using wood chippings, would switch to orchid bark...Holds humidity better and looks better, plus it fairs well in damp conditions.


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks really good well done :2thumb:


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

Working on the insualtion today, tidying it up so it looks less like it's been thrown on top. Got lots of polystyrene by advertising on freecycle for polystyrene wanted for art project, a stretching of the truth perhaps : victory:










Thicker blocks first the n thin layers, just like momma told me to wrap up for winter :blush:










left space for lighting plug and transformer, plan to fit board over top after so that things can be placed on top, cutting hole for transformer cooling of course. insulation now 3 inches thick so hoping for warmer climes inside, also fitted second basking spotlight, after leaving running i got following temp so may swap from 50W to 35W as it may be a little too hot, smells a bit again inside now heating running so may keep it running a day or two more


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

looks cool 

but whys tht logs black ?????


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks amazing, well done


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

spikemu said:


> looks cool
> 
> but whys tht logs black ?????


It's actually a root, the black is the fibre underneath the root cover, it looks more rotten than it is!! It's been yacht varnished heavily but if it turns out to be more slippy than they like i will replace with grape vine. Australian water dragon's defence mechanism is to drop out of trees anyway so they may get to practice that!!:whistling2:


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

*Trying to get rid of the smell!!*

Have been waiting forever!! Well, 2 days..
Got creative today, having tried full heat, opening doors wide for a while, then full heat again, what i thought was i need to blow air thru it. Rifled thru my PC sparews box and found the following. I'm sure it will make some difference however small. Also swapped 50W halogens to 35, hotspots down from 120+ to 105+, betterfor avoiding burns i think. Anyway, the cooling


----------



## natho8 (Oct 24, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL you genius - love it :no1:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

cant wait to see this finnished!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

*Pimp my Viv!!!*

The fan wasnt doing it, so removed another fan from my very sexy PC tower and fitted to the viv, the fan has a switch for speed selection, may think about fitting it full time but remove the LEDs, on full speed you can actually feel the breeze about a foot away from the outlet vent fairly easily :2thumb: so hoping for less smelly viv tomorrow!! Always struggled to keep last viv warm but with all the insulation this time i think keeping the air fresh will be easier with this setup!!


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Seems Unlikely said:


> The fan wasnt doing it, so removed another fan from my very sexy PC tower and fitted to the viv, the fan has a switch for speed selection, may think about fitting it full time but remove the LEDs, on full speed you can actually feel the breeze about a foot away from the outlet vent fairly easily :2thumb: so hoping for less smelly viv tomorrow!! Always struggled to keep last viv warm but with all the insulation this time i think keeping the air fresh will be easier with this setup!!


Genius. 

May I ask, how is this plugged in? I mean I'm sure you don't have Molex sockets on your stat?


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

The fan is seperate to the vivstat setup and is just for air freshening? It connects to a remote control car battery charger which seemed to have the same style (molex) pin on it so no butchery required. It currently blows into the viv at the bottom but as the heater is at the top at the opposite side along with another vent i may make it suck instead of blow. i suspect i'm currently blowing most of the heat out :blush:


----------

